# Genetic testing



## EllenB (4 mo ago)

Hi,

Firstly I don’t plan on breeding Bailey - I know he is a pedigree but I do not have it, only best guesses of who is father may be.
I am, however pretty happy with his results, he came back 100% GSD at 26% Heterozygosity and is clear for 206 known genetic health predispositions which puts my mind at rest considering he’s a rehome. 
I was wondering what the normal heterozygosity for GSDs is and if that’s a good figure?

Thanks in advance, I’m curious 😊


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

The heterozygosity thing is weird. Depends which genes you're looking at. Heterozygosity is the degree of diverse alleles at various locations in the genome. Higher heterozygosity is better, means better genetic diversity and less of a chance of expression of deleterious alleles (such as those that cause disease). 

I found this. No idea how common this type of study is for dogs, but this one used a sample of GSDs and found 30% average heterozygosity across genes using a SNP panel. Visualization of Genome Diversity in German Shepherd Dogs. I did not read this super closely, and I have 0 background in genetic studies of domestic dog breeds, but basically it really matters what genes you're looking at. Ideally you look at genes that don't code for anything ("junk" DNA that is subject to genetic drift and a good indicator of inbreeding). 

Anyway. Curious how your results compare with other forum users who have gotten heterozygosity scores as part of genetic testing. I would hope the methodology (and genes examined) would be the same, otherwise comparing results is meaningless.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

We may have used the same test... We got 35% - Was it Wisdom panel?

Here's their explanation Wisdom Panel™

Here's Juno's report if you want to see... Wisdom Panel™


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Katiebob said:


> We may have used the same test... We got 35% - Was it Wisdom panel?
> 
> Here's their explanation Wisdom Panel™
> 
> Here's Juno's report if you want to see... Wisdom Panel™


Wow Wisdom provides a pretty good explanation. I wonder if the gene panel is the same between DNA testing companies. But yeah looks like their info lines up with the study I linked, that average for GSDs is around 30-34%. Which would mean your (OP's) pup is a bit on the lower end, suggesting a bit more inbreeding in his lineage. Again, that's only comparative if the gene panel used is the same...


----------



## EllenB (4 mo ago)

Oh I see! Here is Baileys 




__





Wisdom Panel™


Provide the best possible care with the most comprehensive pet DNA tests on the market. Wisdom Panel™ delivers vital insights on breeds, traits, and health for both dogs and cats.




www.wisdompanel.com


----------

